# 3 State 3 Mountain Registration Open



## nelgwoltrap (Sep 14, 2005)

Checked the Chattbike website and saw that registration is now open for this years event. This year the event is going to be on May 3. I've done this event for the last two years and I must say that it has been the best supported ride that I have done. I highly recommend this ride if you haven't done it before.


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

That is a good ride.

One of our own RBRers did it in just under five hours last year.

We'll have a sizeable contingent coming over from Memphis again for 2008.


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

Looks like a good one. How does the climbing compare to 6 Gap?


----------



## nelgwoltrap (Sep 14, 2005)

BluesDawg said:


> Looks like a good one. How does the climbing compare to 6 Gap?


I'm not sure how it compares to six gap. I was suppose to ride it with 3 others this year, but in the month before the ride one of the guys wrecked and broke his collar bone, another tore his ACL playing soccer, and the third got hit by an ambulance (that ran a stop sign) and broke his leg. So needless to say I ended up not going.

Hopefully someone that has done both rides can respond.


----------



## deadlegs (Jan 28, 2004)

*Hey Bluesdawg*

Here are the profiles from 6-Gap and 3 State. 6-gap has around 9950 ft of climbing while 3 State has just about 6700 ft of climbing. 

It is not easy to compare the two, as they are very different rides. I rode both in 2003; 6-Gap took me 35 minutes longer. I was hurting more after 3 State though. 

Had I been able to make it to 6-gap this year, I think 5:20 would have been a realistic goal. Hogpen Gap, climb 3, is one of those climbs that goes on forever. And I consider Wolfpen tough as well. Not much flatness anywhere to set into a good fast pace. 

I made 3 State this year in 4:55 or so. You can make good time by haulin' arse between climbs. You can also push it a little more on the climbs as there is time to recover between climbs. Burkhaulter Gap, the third real climb, very steep last couple hundred yards, is painfull being 80 or so miles into the ride.


----------



## BCR#1 (Jul 29, 2007)

Over 200 riders signed up so far. I believe the club is looking for more than 2500 riders next year. I plan to volunteer at this event since I can't ride it.

Bill


----------



## CyreneSong (Aug 10, 2005)

I just signed up for the metric. 
I must be nuts.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

I'm off on weekends now so I should be able to ride it this year. The only thing that scares me is reading the ride reports involving nails/tacks thrown in the roads.  

Lou


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

upstateSC-rider said:


> I'm off on weekends now so I should be able to ride it this year. The only thing that scares me is reading the ride reports involving nails/tacks thrown in the roads.
> 
> Lou


I heard of the tacks thing in 2006, my first year doing the ride. There are always a few *******s out there, but it wasn't indicative of the local populace, IME. There weren't any reported problems with the locals for 2007, though. I expect 2008 to follow suit.


----------

